
A fascinating map of the world’s most and least racially tolerant countries - scat
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/worldviews/wp/2013/05/15/a-fascinating-map-of-the-worlds-most-and-least-racially-tolerant-countries/
======
aries1980
Seeing the whole US as homogeneously racially tolerant makes me... fascinated.

